# What kind of tarps are best for hay?



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Looking For a big tarp to store hay what’s a good brand? This is for the top of the stack. I’m putting regular black plastic on the bottom. I need a good heavy duty tarp don’t want to spend lots of money


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you checked into to billboard signs...price is usually right. All of the ones I see made specifically for hay are rather pricey....I’m assuming the biggest difference is the tie down points and stress management. We can’t store hay outside under tarps here...well, we can but it’s at your own risk.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have some inland hay tarps and some Missouri hay tarps. Both have held up well,the inland a tad bit better (but more expensive). I have some 7 or 8 year old Missouri hay tarps still holding up well.

Tried the billboard tarps and they are cheap for a reason. Here in the land of ice and snow the billboard tarps were shredded in a years time.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Posted this before elsewhere......Aussie invention. He lives 10 minutes down the road.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd opt for canvas as it breathes and lets moisture out unlike plastic. Problem with canvas is that you touch the inside, like having a tent, it raining, and you take your finger and take a swipe at the top.....instant leak. Little good that would do you as sitting on the bale the inside gets touched and it percolates.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Texasmark said:


> I'd opt for canvas as it breathes and lets moisture out unlike plastic. Problem with canvas is that you touch the inside, like having a tent, it raining, and you take your finger and take a swipe at the top.....instant leak. Little good that would do you as sitting on the bale the inside gets touched and it percolates.


So why would you "opt for canvas"?


----------



## Modirt (Nov 3, 2019)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I have some inland hay tarps and some Missouri hay tarps. Both have held up well,the inland a tad bit better (but more expensive). I have some 7 or 8 year old Missouri hay tarps still holding up well.
> 
> Tried the billboard tarps and they are cheap for a reason. Here in the land of ice and snow the billboard tarps were shredded in a years time.


Laughing out loud funny.

I story small square bales in an old pole barn, but roof leaks.....horribly bad. Not my barn, so while I currently get to use it for free, that could change any day.....so no incentive for me to fix it beyond what I already have......which was at least $2k to fix it up, clean it out, etc. So I have resorted to using tarps between hay and roof.

Have been looking for tarps large enough for the job.....had never heard of MO Tarps. Some options they have look nearly perfect for my use.

And whats funny? They are over an hour away......but last summer....during a time when I was searching for a tarp....I drove down their road.....and must have driven right past the place, and never knew it was there.

So close, yet so far away.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I wish I had a barn but looks like I'll go with a big poly hay tarp
Thanks for all the help


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> So why would you "opt for canvas"?


I asked myself the same question. Plastic sweats and mildews. Canvas will leak but will allow the moisture to wick back out the same way it got in.


----------

